# The Hunchback Assignments Series (Fantasy/Horror/Victorian/Sci-fi)



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm just combining the individual novels into a series thread now:

Now available in the UK! @ https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG


This is the first in a five book steampunk series for children and young adults. I finally have a project that combines my love of horror, science fiction, fantasy, and history. Just click on the cover to visit the Kindle store. Would love to hear from any fellow enthusiasts of the above genres.

Here's the description from Amazon:

*The Hunchback Assignments:*

A gripping new series combines Steampunk, spying, and a fantastic Victorian London.

The mysterious Mr. Socrates rescues Modo, a child in a traveling freak show. Modo is a hunchback with an amazing ability to transform his appearance, and Mr. Socrates raises him in isolation as an agent for the Permanent Association, a spy agency behind Brittania's efforts to rule the empire. At 14, Modo is left on the streets of London to fend for himself. When he encounters Octavia Milkweed, another Association agent, the two uncover a plot by the Clockword Guild behind the murders of important men. Furthermore, a mad scientist is turning orphan children into automatons to further the goals of the Guild. Modo and Octavia journey deep into the tunnels under London and discover a terrifying plot against the British government. It's up to them to save their country.

"The protagonists are likeable, the villains are chilling, and the story is action packed. Forays into the raw effluence of London's sewer system provide just enough "ick" factor. And, Slade gets the Victorian setting just right." *School Library Journal*
"A thrilling tale of an unusual and talented young man." *Publisher's Weekly*
"An excellent start to a promising new series." *Kirkus*


This is the second in a five book steampunk series for children and young adults. Just click on the cover to visit the Kindle store.
Click above for AmazonUS. Click here for Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Deeps-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005JSXKFA/
Here's the description from Amazon:

*The Dark Deeps: The Hunchback Assignments 2*

A fantastic Steampunk adventure in the deeps

Transforming his appearance and stealing secret documents from the French is all in a day's work for fourteen-year-old Modo, a British secret agent. But his latest mission-to uncover the underwater mystery of something called the Ictíneo-seems impossible. There are rumors of a sea monster and a fish as big as a ship. French spies are after it, and Mr. Socrates, Modo's master, wants to find it first. Modo and his fellow secret agent, Octavia, begin their mission in New York City, then take a steamship across the North Atlantic. During the voyage, Modo uncovers an astounding secret.

The Dark Deeps, the second book in Arthur Slade's Hunchback Assignments series, is set in a fascinating Steampunk Victorian world. Modo's underwater adventures and his encounters with the young French spy Colette Brunet, the fearless Captain Monturiol, and the dreaded Clockwork Guild guarantee a gripping read filled with danger, suspense, and brilliant inventions.

"The pacing and plotting are as tight and engaging as in the opener." *Booklist*
"There are allusions and references to some of great classic authors that will allow this novel to be an exciting read for those who want to mine more from its depths." *School Library Journal*

*The Empire of Ruins: The Hunchback Assignments 3*
And the deadly series continues...


*The Island of Doom: The Hunchback Assignments 4*
The stunning conclusion!



Click the images above for US store. UK kindle owners click here: Island of Doom (The Hunchback Assignments)


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome!! Looks right up my alley!!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, David. And I see you even have an airship on your Scourge cover. Now that's right up my alley.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Just thought I should let you know, but I'm trying to look at the Kindle versions of these and I can't get access to them from Canada. I don't have that problem with almost any book I've tried to buy (I read on my iPad with Kindle for iPad). It actually tells me:

"This title is not available for customers from: Canada"


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks David. Alas, I am still in negotiations with my Canadian publisher over Canuck e-rights. My hope is that the problem will be solved in the next month or so. But these things move laboriously slow....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Arthur, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

What's life without steampunk?


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Steampunk bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

steampunk bump x2


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Steampunk bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Am pleased that the book was just nominated for a Grand Prix de l'Imaginaire award in France. Err, except my competition is Neil Gaiman, Joyce Carol Oates and Scott Westerfeld.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

is steampunk still cool?


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One more steampunk bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book in this series just won Le Grand Prix de l'Imaginaire, a prestigious sci-fi award in France.

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/06/hunchback-assignments-wins-grand-prix.html

Since my novel's competition was Neil Gaiman, Scott Westerfeld, Joyce Carol Oates and other...I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Arthur! That's great news!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> Congrats Arthur! That's great news!


Thanks Colin. The series has been very good to me so far. And actually seems to becoming a success outside of North America.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

My German publisher released a trailer for the book. Very Scary!
http://youtu.be/aP_S6IMQBd0


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump...steampunk


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Congrats,  Arthur!  

I'm a teeny bit late on your sci-fi award and the trailer is cool too.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

shel said:


> Congrats, Arthur!
> 
> I'm a teeny bit late on your sci-fi award and the trailer is cool too.


Thanks! I'm going to have to learn German to find out just what they're saying in the trailer!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

steampunk bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

and another illustrious bump


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm just now getting on Kindle Boards, and here you are! BTW your covers are gorgeous!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to Kindleboards. You'll find the waters friendly here. And love your covers, too!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This is finally available in the UK. Happy steampunking!

[URL=https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG]https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG
[/url]


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And The Dark Deeps is available in the UK now, too

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Deeps-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005JSXKFA/


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A steampunk bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The third book in the series is now out there on the virtual shelves.

Empire of Ruins: The Hunchback Assignments 3

Secret agent Modo's next assignment? Find ancient Egyptian ruins hidden deep in the Australian jungle and the mysterious God Face, rumoured to be a powerful weapon-anyone who looks upon it will be driven mad. And he must find the God Face before the evil Clockwork Guild does!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

a steampunk bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

More Steampunk than you can shake a steam powered walking stick at. Or a pair of goggles...


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll take one of those steam-powered walking sticks.  

Modo is a fascinating character!  Congrats on the series.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One steam powered walking stick is walking your way. Thanks, btw, about Modo. He's been fun to write about.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"A brilliant sci-fi mystery set in old-world London."
The Calgary Herald


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"The protagonists are likable, the villains are chilling, and the story is action packed."
School Library Journal


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"What do you get when you combine elements of Robert Louis Stevenson's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Victor Hugo's The Hunchback of Notre Dame, and Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen? You get this exciting steampunk adventure. And though Slade borrows from the classics, the story is original and a fun read." School Library Journal


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book in the series is currently free on Amazon UK...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One more steampunk bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"A brilliant sci-fi mystery set in old-world London." The Calgary Herald review of THE HUNCHBACK ASSIGNMENTS http://ow.ly/aag5K


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Steampunk Bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

It's scientifically proven that steampunk raises your IQ. I wouldn't jest!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

a steampunk bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A steampunk bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The fourth and final book in the series is out in the US:


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A steampunk bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A steampunk bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A steampowered bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump before the apocalypse.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A final 2012 bump for steampunk...


----------

